# How much is Lemond Zurich worth?



## lambretta

I am looking at a 2001 Lemond zurich that is all original and barely ridden. I looked on ebay and found varying prices. The fit is great and I want 853 steel but can't afford a new bike.


----------



## cxwrench

how long is a piece of string? it's impossible to say, really. it's worth as much as you(or the guy that out-bids you) is willing to pay for it. the lack of a kelly blue book for bikes makes putting a solid value on one pretty difficult.


----------



## Steelguy

The complete 853 bikes generally go for somewhere between $500 and $1000, say $750 on average. Within that range everything cxwrench says is true. While the bare frames are worth maybe $300 or so, there are so many possible variations in wheels and components that it's not possible to be more precise. You might make the financial load easier by buying a frame and then adding components as you can afford them. Good luck.


----------



## froze

lambretta said:


> I am looking at a 2001 Lemond zurich that is all original and barely ridden. I looked on ebay and found varying prices. The fit is great and I want 853 steel but can't afford a new bike.


That bike is a fantastic bike, I remember reading high review that bike got when it came out, and 853 is the best of the cromo steel tubesets. Right now they seem to be selling for around the $800 price range used and fully equipped, if you can get it for less then great. I would disagree buying a frame then adding components as you can afford it, because piecing together a component package will cost a mint even if it's just Shimano 105, it is cheaper to buy the groupset rather then piece by piece, but even the groupset cost around $500 to $900 depending on model of 105 and that doesn't include wheels and pedals, but you could easily increase that cost by 50% buying all the parts piece by piece. So no, I would buy a complete bike.

But do yourself a favor, if you don't know how to check for high mileage wear then take someone with you who does to make sure the bike is as good as they say it is and the components are at least as good as what came with it originally. Some people buy a used bike, strip the good components off, and replace with low end used crap, then sell the good components to make money, then sell you the bike with the cheap components to make even more money hoping to run into a fool who doesn't know anything about bikes. Be careful.


----------

